# Buck driver Dc-DC



## videoman (May 8, 2014)

Anyone know of a DC-DC Buck driver DC in around 8 to 20 V with output around 8 to 10A ? Must have an analog pot dimmer.
I came across this from DX but somehow must figure out how to add an external dim pot. is it possible ?
http://www.dx.com/p/10a-dc-cnoverte...ge-regulator-power-supply-214277#.U2w-NCghwwN


----------

